# suggestions for mapping program



## DiFier (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm looking for a good mapping program.  free is better but I might buy too.  anyone have any suggestions?  It should do hex and square grids.  thanks.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 13, 2004)

DiFier said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a good mapping program.  free is better but I might buy too.  anyone have any suggestions?  It should do hex and square grids.  thanks.




Mmm. Putting constraints on grids is going to limit your choices, but here are some I suggest in no particular order:

AutoRealm (Free, I think)
DungeonCrafter (Free)
Lior's Map Creator (Free)
Campaign Cartographer (Pay)
Dundjinni (Pay)

Not sure what they support in terms of grids, but I think the majority are on square grids.

Pinotage


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2004)

GridSmith is also one, that looks very good (but isn't free).
 And there is Fractal Mapper (no clue if this one can do grids at all).

  No idea if any of those can do hex grids, tho.

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## DiFier (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks. I'll check those out.


----------



## mindy from fluid (Jul 19, 2004)

_Dundjinni _ does hex grids as well as square grids.

Here's an example of a map made with it:






For more examples, see our map forums


----------

